# Thrixopelma cyaneolum



## cold blood (Jun 11, 2014)

Normally I am not one to start a new thread, but I was just at a local LPS, one that specializes in t's, and they have a new t in stock, a T. cyaneolum.   Its really a nice looking t, but I can't seem to locate any valuable info on the species.  Its about 3.5-4" and looks very healthy and came from a breeders personal collection.   My questions to anyone with the knowledge are:

1) How big do they get?  I'd rather it had room to grow, if it turns out to be a full grown adult, I may be less interested.

2) Are they terrestrial or do they share arboreal tendencies like the okerti?

3) Is there anything about them that's unique in terms of care?

Seems to be quite a rare t as I have never seen one for sale anywhere.  Its also pretty reasonably priced.

Thanks, any and all info will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Keith B (Jun 11, 2014)

Very nice find if it turns out to be said T   As you stated, it would be rare, at least to me, and I'm always looking around.  Haven't seen it for sale either, and I had no clue there were any in the hobby at least in the states.  I've only seen pictures of this one.  If the pics are accurate, it looks a bit like a Homoemma "blue" but with more reddish setae on the rump.  Very pretty T.  Nice that it's reasonably priced too.  

Sorry, I have no care information to offer you, but I like to join in the excitement of stumbling on something that's hard to find.  If you pick it up, I'd definitely like to see some pics as it grows.  I may not be so lucky to find one of these as you were

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Jun 11, 2014)

It did have a yellowy-red rump.  Not as dramatic as okerti, but really nice looking none-the-less.  I just don't know if it has that room to grow or not.   I'll jump on it if I can figure out that it does.


----------



## awiec (Jun 12, 2014)

cold blood said:


> It did have a yellowy-red rump.  Not as dramatic as okerti, but really nice looking none-the-less.  I just don't know if it has that room to grow or not.   I'll jump on it if I can figure out that it does.


If you don't want it, I bet I can trade you some stuff for it  My parents have been teasing me a little that I'm turning into a spider lady.


----------



## cold blood (Jun 12, 2014)

awiec said:


> I'm turning into a spider lady.


Turning?


----------



## awiec (Jun 12, 2014)

cold blood said:


> Turning?


I'm still under 20, so I pale in comparison to many other members

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 12, 2014)

T. cyaneolum are from the highlands along the pacific coast of Peru. True terrestrials usually found under roots in burrows. They grow up to 4-5".

More info (translator needed, page in German, just accept the license agreement) => CLICK


----------



## cold blood (Jun 12, 2014)

I still couldn't locate how to see it in English.    But thank you storm, I thought they were terrestrial and if they get 4-5" there should still be room for growth.  I may check back in with the lps today to make sure its not a MM.   If its not, I may pull the trigger.


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 12, 2014)

cold blood said:


> I still couldn't locate how to see it in English.    But thank you storm, I thought they were terrestrial and if they get 4-5" there should still be room for growth.  I may check back in with the lps today to make sure its not a MM.   If its not, I may pull the trigger.


They are -often- confused with Homoeomma sp. "blue" or even Euathlus sp. "blue femur" (pulcherimaklaasi) - and you can use google translator for example  A cage with dry sub, waterdish, hide will be alright for them. Just keep in mind they are from the highlands.

Here's how they look adult => CLICK and CLICK

For comparison, here's my female Homoeomma sp. blue => CLICK

T. cyaneolum has very distinct red hairs that Homoeomma doesn't have for example. But they look the same as slings...so be careful and see you get a pic of the mother before acquiring them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (Jun 12, 2014)

Storm76 said:


> They are -often- confused with Homoeomma sp. "blue" or even Euathlus sp. "blue femur" (pulcherimaklaasi) - and you can use google translator for example  A cage with dry sub, waterdish, hide will be alright for them. Just keep in mind they are from the highlands.
> 
> Here's how they look adult => CLICK and CLICK
> 
> ...


The t in question is FAR from being a sling at 3.5-4".  It does match the pics I have found.  Thanks a bunch for the info storm.

It is certainly not Homoemma sp blue as it does not have the banded legs of that species.  It came from a breeders personal collection, so I am pretty certain its been labeled correctly (this particular LPS is pretty good with t's, too).  My biggest concern is that it's close to the end of its life.   It appears as if it still has a little room to grow.   I will need to inspect it more closely today.


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 12, 2014)

cold blood said:


> The t in question is FAR from being a sling at 3.5-4".  It does match the pics I have found.  Thanks a bunch for the info storm.
> 
> It is certainly not Homoemma sp blue as it does not have the banded legs of that species.  It came from a breeders personal collection, so I am pretty certain its been labeled correctly (this particular LPS is pretty good with t's, too).  My biggest concern is that it's close to the end of its life.   It appears as if it still has a little room to grow.   I will need to inspect it more closely today.


Post some pics. And happy to help


----------



## cold blood (Jun 12, 2014)

Storm76 said:


> Post some pics. And happy to help


I'll take some pics today if I can get a good shot.

I went in today and the owner was in the shop.   Turns out the t in question is a confirmed female.   It does have the leg banding, but I still believe it to be a Thrixopelma.   Because its a female, I did pull the trigger and pick it up, as I figure even if it is Homoeomma sp, it was still a screamin' deal.  Its rump is actually more colorful than either of the pics posted by storm.  Anyway, I only paid $50 for it.   It sure is a gorgeous t, I will post pics a little later.  Thanks for the help storm76.


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 12, 2014)

cold blood said:


> I went in today and the owner was in the shop.   Turns out the t in question is a confirmed female.   It does have the leg banding, but I still believe it to be a Thrixopelma.   Because its a female, I did pull the trigger and pick it up, as I figure even if it is Homoeomma sp, it was still a screamin' deal.  Its rump is actually more colorful than either of the pics posted by storm.  Anyway, I only paid $50 for it.   It sure is a gorgeous t, I will post pics a little later.  Thanks for the help storm76.


Now I'm curious about those pics. Looking forward to them. And you're welcome mate


----------



## cold blood (Jun 12, 2014)

Turns out its smaller than I previously thought, about 3".   Pretty girl, it was interesting that when I went to re-house her, she lifted her rump at me, even bobbed it.    Ok, lets see what you think...first pic is the new digs.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## awiec (Jun 12, 2014)

Its like someone smashed a G.pulchripes and a GBB together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Jun 12, 2014)

Keith B said:


> If the pics are accurate, it looks a bit like a Homoemma "blue" but with more reddish setae on the rump.  Very pretty T.


That's actually a great description of how it looks, Keith.  For some reason the red doesn't show quite as well as the blue.  The yellow patch on its rump is what is best seen.  That setae is a deep red, too...probably why it doesn't photograph as well.


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 12, 2014)

NICE find! That's the correct one. Congratulations! Enjoy her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Jun 12, 2014)

Storm76 said:


> NICE find! That's the correct one. Congratulations! Enjoy her.


Good to have confirmation.   I wonder if there is any chance of finding her a male when the time comes?   It would be nice to get a few more out there, its yet another neat species.


----------



## Beary Strange (Jun 12, 2014)

Ooooh she's gorgeous cold blood congrats! That metallic blue is something else. I really hope these become more common.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keith B (Jun 13, 2014)

cold blood said:


> That's actually a great description of how it looks, Keith.  For some reason the red doesn't show quite as well as the blue.  The yellow patch on its rump is what is best seen.  That setae is a deep red, too...probably why it doesn't photograph as well.


She is very gorgeous and congrats on the find.  Thanks also for the pics   My description was based entirely off of pictures found in searches lol.  Not always accurate, but if there's enough photos available where the T looks identical, I can be pretty sure it was the right one.  Found quite a few pics of this one.  Good to know it's accurate, cause I tediously assembled a database for every described species (a folder for each and every one).  Any pictures or articles I find go straight in.  I have little to nothing for some Ts, but when I popped that folder there were some nice photos in there.  

If you pick up google chrome and use it for a browser, it'll prompt you to translate most pages automatically.  Internet Explorer is too prone to attacks.  I'm a fan of multiple browsers.  I use firefox when I want to do something risky, chrome when I'm doing legitimate stuff.  If either get compromised (hasn't happened yet but I've repaired others that have), just delete the browser and install fresh 

EDIT:  Yeah that blue is amazing as others said.  It's almost like you found a female Pterinopelma sazimai for $50 (Blue w/ reddish rump, the trophy female version initially photographed that people drool over ).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Jun 13, 2014)

I just fed her and she pounced immediately, nice to see.   

Really cool that you keep all that info, another great idea Keith.   

I love that sazimai, but I like this more because of the yellow "foil-like" patch, it makes it even more striking.  I can't believe I found this t locally, I am even more shocked at the price.  The same store had a female P. muticus for $130, and they are pretty darn common.


----------



## awiec (Jun 14, 2014)

cold blood said:


> I just fed her and she pounced immediately, nice to see.
> 
> Really cool that you keep all that info, another great idea Keith.
> 
> I love that sazimai, but I like this more because of the yellow "foil-like" patch, it makes it even more striking.  I can't believe I found this t locally, I am even more shocked at the price.  The same store had a female P. muticus for $130, and they are pretty darn common.


They also take forever to grow too  But perhaps they got the T for a high price and thus have to add more to the price for profit


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 14, 2014)

P. sazimai isn't even half as vibrant blue as T. cyaneolum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec (Jun 14, 2014)

I got to see and hold one in person at my local reptile show today. She was very gentle and I would have taken her home if I didn't have to buy some stuff for my Bf's salt water tank.


----------



## cold blood (Jun 14, 2014)

awiec said:


> I got to see and hold one in person at my local reptile show today. She was very gentle and I would have taken her home if I didn't have to buy some stuff for my Bf's salt water tank.


Great to know there are others out there come breeding time.  I'm worried about being able to locate a mate when the time comes.


----------



## Dovey (Mar 21, 2018)

Cold Blood, I would love an update on this specimen, if you still have her. How big did she grow? Are you going to breed her / have you bred her already?

I'm very curious about this species.


----------



## cold blood (Mar 21, 2018)

Dovey said:


> Cold Blood, I would love an update on this specimen, if you still have her. How big did she grow? Are you going to breed her / have you bred her already?
> 
> I'm very curious about this species.


Unfortunately she died in a bad molt last year.  Always out, always a great eater, growth appeared to be moderate, certainly not super slow...and easily the most docile t I have ever seen.  If you pressed the issue, she would do the little Thrixopelma butt wave.   Never really flicked hairs though.   She was about 4.5" when I lost her. 

Devastating loss though.

Reactions: Sad 5 | Love 2


----------



## Dovey (Mar 21, 2018)

cold blood said:


> Unfortunately she died in a bad molt last year.  Always out, always a great eater, growth appeared to be moderate, certainly not super slow...and easily the most docile t I have ever seen.  If you pressed the issue, she would do the little Thrixopelma butt wave.   Never really flicked hairs though.   She was about 4.5" when I lost her.
> 
> Devastating loss though.


Wow, I am just so sorry to hear that. Do you have any later pictures of her before she died?


----------



## cold blood (Mar 21, 2018)

Dovey said:


> Do you have any later pictures of her before she died?


nope


----------



## boina (Mar 22, 2018)

@Dovey If you don't mind me butting in:




I think 4.5" is about as large as they get. And I agree - very docile, don't kick ever, but mine isn't the best eater.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 4


----------



## Thekla (Mar 22, 2018)

Beautiful!!!  

I'm getting a sling at the end of April at the Hannover Terraristikbörse (if everything's going according to plan). So excited, counting the days!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Mar 22, 2018)

Juvie female, somewhat skittish, likes to wave her butt around but she's never kicked hairs, great eater, only moulted once in my care so far.

View media item 46478

Reactions: Like 2


----------

